# Me miran raro



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

Tengo una pregunta. Se trata de estos dos ejemplos:

1. me Miran raro

2. no mires tan seria.

Por qué hace falta cambiar el género de "seria" pero no en el caso de "raro". Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme. Gracias de antemano




saludos,


Daniela


----------



## Aviador

Me parece que en la primera oración _raro_ se usa como adverbio y complementa el significado de _mirar_. Como todos los adverbios, éste no varía en cuanto a género.
En la segunda oración, _raro_ se usa como adjetivo y debe concordar con el sujeto tácito femenino. Nos hace deducir que el sujeto es una mujer.


----------



## flljob

Aviador said:


> Me parece que en la primera oración _raro_ se usa como adverbio y complementa el significado de _mirar_. Como todos los adverbios, éste no varía en cuanto a género.
> En la segunda oración, *seria es un adjetivo con función de complemento predicativo* y debe concordar con el sujeto tácito femenino. Nos hace deducir que el sujeto es una mujer.


Juan mira serio
Juana mira seria

Juan tiembla angustiado
Juana tiembla angustiada


----------



## ukimix

Aviador said:


> Me parece que en la primera oración _raro_ se usa como adverbio y complementa el significado de _mirar_. Como todos los adverbios, éste no varía en cuanto a género.
> En la segunda oración, _raro_ se usa como adjetivo y debe concordar con el sujeto tácito femenino. Nos hace deducir que el sujeto es una mujer.




También se lo puede ver así: 
1. Me miran raro (adverbio) = Me miran rara_mente_
2. No me mires tan seria (adjetivo) = No me mires _con esa expresión_ tan seria


----------



## Quique Alfaro

ukimix said:


> También se lo puede ver así:
> 1. Me miran raro (adverbio) = Me miran rara_mente_
> 2. No me mires tan seria (adjetivo) = No me mires _con esa expresión_ tan seria



Hola:

Estos cambios que proponés tienen un problema...

_raramente_ introduce ambigüedad, ¿es _raro_ o _es muy de vez en cuando_?

En el segundo ejemplo se pierde información, ya no sabemos que se trata de una mujer la que tiene la expresión seria.


----------



## ukimix

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Estos cambios que proponés tienen un problema...
> 
> _raramente_ introduce ambigüedad, ¿es _raro_ o _es muy de vez en cuando_?
> 
> En el segundo ejemplo se pierde información, ya no sabemos que se trata de una mujer la que tiene la expresión seria.




Tienes razón. A ver si estas equivalencias funcionan mejor: 

1. Me miran raro (adverbio) = Me miran _en forma extraña_ _
2. _No me mires tan seria (adjetivo)_ = _Tan seria _como estás _no me mires. (Si fuera hombre se le diría: Tan seri*o* como estás...)

Saludo


----------



## S.V.

Es lo que menciona flljob, Daniela. Con varios ejemplos de este sitio, por ejemplo:
_
Cenamos juntos.
Se acostó tranquilo.
No pudo viajar sentado.
Camina distraído.
Llegó sediento.
_
El adjetivo describe _el estado del sujeto_ al realizar la acción, que es diferente a decir _cómo sucede_ esta última.

_= Al llegar estaba sediento.
= Al caminar está distraído._
[...]
_= Al mirarme estás seria._

En su primera oración no tendría mucho sentido decir que _ellos están/se ven raros al mirarla. _Significa más bien que lo hacen _de una forma rara_, como ya le han dicho.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias por la respuesta:

Entonces podría decir:
"Me Miran raro"

y

"no me mires tan rara (si es una mujer)".

No puedo ver la diferencia entre adverbio y adjetivo en estos dos ejemplos. No entiendo por qué "raro" en la primera frase es un adverbio y en la segunda un adjetivo. Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.


saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Me mira raro. La forma en que me mira es extraña.

Me mira rara. Ella luce rara al mirarme.


----------



## kunvla

Lo que es raro es que el DRAE acepta _raro_ solamente como adjetivo.

Saludos,


----------



## Gamen

DanielaKlein said:


> Gracias por la respuesta:
> 
> Entonces podría decir:
> "Me Miran raro"
> 
> y
> 
> "no me mires tan rara (si es una mujer)". "no me mires tan raro" (sea hombre o mujer). Ella es rara. Es una persona rara, pero ella me mira (de un modo) raro o de forma/manera rara.
> No me mires seriamente.
> No me mires tan serio (si el que mira es hombre)
> No me mires tan seria (si la que mira es mujer)
> 
> Ella se pone seria (adjetivo) para mirame, pero no se pone "rara" para mirarme sino que me mira raro (adverbio=de forma rara).
> 
> Serio/seria: Adjetivo. Varía según género. El mira serio / Ella mira seria.
> "Raro" cuando es adverbio es invariable. Ella mira raro (de forma rara/de manera rara).
> 
> No puedo ver la diferencia entre adverbio y adjetivo en estos dos ejemplos. No entiendo por qué "raro" en la primera frase es un adverbio y en la segunda un adjetivo. Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.
> 
> 
> saludos,
> 
> Daniela


----------



## ukimix

kunvla said:


> Lo que es raro es que el DRAE acepta _raro_ solamente como adjetivo.
> 
> Saludos,



_Raro _es adjetivo que funciona como adverbio en algunas construcciones. La NGLE lo explica así:



> *30.3a* Los *Adverbios adjetivales*, llamados a veces *Adverbios cortos*, tienen la misma forma que los adjetivos correspondientes, pero carecen, al igual que los demás adverbios de flexión de género y de número. Son, pues, adverbios las expresiones subrayadas en _Las golondrinas vuelan bajo_, _Las mulas no cambinaban recto_o _Estas espinacas saben raro_; pero son adjetivos, con función de complemento predivativo en _Las golondrinas vuelan bajas_, _Las mulas no caminaban rectas_, _Estas espinacas saben raras_, o en _Aunque me encanta _[la macedonia]_, ese día me dejé un poco porque sabía rara_ (Mundo [Esp] 16/3/1994).



Así en _Ella me mira rara_, el adjetivo _rara _califica a _ella_; mientras que en _ella me mira raro_, el adverbio _raro _modifica a _mira_. 

Saludo


----------



## kunvla

Quique Alfaro said:


> Me mira raro. La forma en que me mira es extraña.
> 
> Me mira rara. Ella luce rara al mirarme.





ukimix said:


> _Raro _es adjetivo que funciona como adverbio en algunas construcciones.
> 
> Así en _Ella me mira rara_, el adjetivo _rara _califica a _ella_; mientras que en _ella me mira raro_, el adverbio _raro _modifica a _mira_.


Creo que estos ejemplos son ambiguos, y también podrían significar que alguien lo/la considera o juzga raro/rara al hacer éste/ésta algo raro, ¿no? Por ejemplo:

María lo mira raro. (Juan es raro, se comporta raro)
Juan la mira rara. (María es rara, se comporta rara)

O como en estos dos ejemplos:

»La historia transcurre en el año 1896, comienza en un autobús escolar. Eleanor está en su primer día de clases, es nueva en el barrio por lo que no conoce a nadie, debido al cambio y problemas familiares se ha vuelto solitaria. Al ingresar al bus, no sabe dónde sentarse, todos la miran rara por su manera de vestir. Ella va caminando por el pasillo observa a todos lados y voltea bruscamente donde ve a Park quien después de una discusión mental le dice que se siente pues el chofer gritó porque el bus comenzó a avanzar. 
[Rainbow Rowell, _Eleanor & Park_, Alfaguara]
http://teambooksoficial.blogspot.de/2014/01/eleanor-y-park-rainbow-rowell_5.html

»Ultimamente mi novia está acomplejada porque dice que en la calle la  miran rara. Ella es metalera (ojo solo se viste como tal pero no actua  ni se peina feo), yo también soy metalero pero nada más en la música, en  mi apariencia visto y actuo normal. 
https://espanol.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130905234444AAqQD2y

Saludos,


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola, kunvla.

Los ejemplos que traes no suenan bien en castellano. Respecto a los dos primeros:
María lo mira raro. (Juan es raro, se comporta raro) Lo único que entendería es que es María la que mira a Juan de forma extraña.
Juan la mira rara. (María es rara, se comporta rara) En este caso, directamente no sabría qué se quiere decir, no le veo ningún sentido (y, desde luego, no el que apuntas).

Sobre los que aportas de _Eleanor & Park_ y del otro enlace de yahoo... no sé, los dos me resultan _raros_; el primero, diría que podría ser una mala traducción, incluso. No veo correctos ninguno de los dos.

Saludos


----------



## Gamen

De acuerdo con Miguel.
"Ella ne mira rara" o "se comporta rara" no son expresiones claras o que usemos naturalmente.
En todo caso diríamos "me miró de una manera rara" (de manera extraña). Como decía anteriormente, una persona no se pone rara para mirar. Sí podríamos decir, por ejemplo, "me miró serio" o "me miró seria" (Se puso serio o seria, según corresponda para mirarme)
Un saludo.


----------



## flljob

Yo no entiendo por qué sienten rara esta construcción. Es un complemento predicativo del objeto directo:

La siento rara (esta construcción)
Me suena raro (este tipo de construcción)


----------



## Gamen

flljob said:


> Yo no entiendo por qué sienten rara esta construcción. Es un complemento predicativo del objeto directo:
> 
> La siento rara (esta construcción)
> Me suena raro (este tipo de construcción)



A mí me parecen correctas esas construcciones.
Lo que no me suena bien es "me miró RARA".


----------



## flljob

(Ella) me miró rara. Es un complemento predicativo del sujeto (el OD es varón).
(Él) me miró rara. Es un complemento predicativo del objeto. (El OD es una mujer).


----------



## ukimix

flljob said:


> (Ella) me miró rara. Es un complemento predicativo del sujeto (el OD es varón).


No si el hablante es mujer . 

Tal vez se vea mejor que la oración es posible si se cambia el orden y se coloca el adjetivo _rara_ al comienzo en conexión con el sujeto al que determina:

_Rara(,) me miró desde su escritorio. Pensé entonces que aquella noche algo en ella había cambiado. Ya no era la misma. 
_
Saludo


----------



## flljob

L que puse fue un ejemplo para que no hubiera ambigüedad. Eso ya lo señaló kunvla.

Saludos


----------



## Gamen

flljob said:


> (Ella) me miró rara. Es un complemento predicativo del sujeto (el OD es varón).
> (Él) me miró rara. Es un complemento predicativo del objeto. (El OD es una mujer).



No veo OD en estos casos sino sujetos tácitos.
Yo sigo considerando que no decimos en la práctica "me miró rara" como tampoco "me miró loca".
Decimos "me miró de manera rara" o "locamente". "Se puso muy rara y me miró de una manera extraña".
Sí decimos: "me miró asombrada" o "asombrado" porque son señales físicas observables.


----------



## flljob

"me" es objeto directo de "miró". Me miró a mí.


----------



## Gamen

flljob said:


> "me" es objeto directo de "miró". Me miró a mí.



Correcto. "Yo fui mirado por ella/por él. "Me" es OD aquí.
No había reparado en eso.

El me miró de manera rara. Yo (hombre o mujer) fue mirado/a en forma rara por él.
Ela me miró de manera rara. Yo (hombre o mujer) fue mirado/a en forma rara por ella.

El "me" referido a la primera persona puede ser de género masculino o femenino.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Acabado de encontrarme con otro ejemplo:

Nos sentimos contentos.
Nos sentimos mejor.

Al parecer en el primer caso se trata de un adjetivo y en el segundo de un adverbio ¿no?, por lo cual hay que adaptar "contento" en el primer caso. 
Me parece muy difícil distinguir adverbios y adjetivos como ya mencionado en el ejemplo anterior de "me Miran raro". Aquí tampoco entiendo por qué después de "sentir" puede ir un adjetivo al igual que un adverbio. Para mi "contentos" igual que "mejor" es un adjetivo.


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola, Daniela.

Es que "contentos" *es* un adjetivo y, por eso, debe concordar en género y número con el sujeto; mientras que "mejor" es un adverbio y, como tal, invariable. ¿Cuál es exactamente tu duda?

Saludos


----------



## Yukpa

Bueno, voy a ofrecer mi opinión acerca del post inicial. Porque no estoy de acuerdo con la primera respuesta que recibió y me he quedado con la sensación de querer escribir una réplica, je, je.

Las formas adverbiales de los adjetivos terminan en -mente. El adverbio sería "me miras raramente", no "me miran raro", donde -al menos en teoría- funciona como adjetivo, pero no lleva femenino porque, en realidad, esa oración está en la tercera persona del plural. Lo que quiere decir es "Ellos me miran raro". Y como se puede ver, es indeterminado (-o es neutro y masculino) por lo que no conocemos el sexo de los que miran a la persona que habla. No estoy seguro pero creo que la construcción sintáctica "me miran raro" es un coloquialismo o un regionalismo.

En el segundo caso, no obstante, se puede percibir una diferencia: Está en segunda persona del singular. Por contexto, se refiere a una persona con la que estamos hablando y cuyo sexo, por lo tanto, es conocido por nosotros. Por eso podemos emplear el femenino para el adjetivo "serio".

Sobre la otra idea, lo que sucede es que no explican lo mismo. La segunda usa el comparativo del adverbio "más", la primera usa el adjetivo "contento". Pero una cosa es que yo diga que me siento mejor que en otro momento y otra cosa es que diga que estoy contento. El contenido semántico de ambos enunciados no es el mismo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Yukpa said:


> Bueno, (...)  Las formas adverbiales de los adjetivos terminan en -mente. El adverbio sería "me miras raramente", no "me miran raro", donde -al menos en teoría- funciona como adjetivo, pero no lleva femenino porque, en realidad, esa oración está en la tercera persona del plural. Lo que quiere decir es "Ellos me miran raro". (...)  No estoy seguro pero creo que la construcción sintáctica "me miran raro" es un coloquialismo o un regionalismo.(...).




Será un coloquialismo o regionalismo,no sé.
Pero si me dicen "Me mira raramente" interpreto que me mira con muy poca frecuencia, cada muerte de obispo, digamos. 
En cambio "Me mira raro/a" significa para mí que la expresión de su mirada es "de interpretación compleja" por lo menos.

Para mí, no son la misma cosa. 

Es más, tengo serias dudas acerca de si se puede decir (y creo que fue tema de otro hilo, pero nunca aprendo) "Las golondrinas vuelan altas" o bien "¡Qué altas vuelan las golondrinas!" y en ese caso no sería adverbio sino adjetivo.


----------



## Yukpa

Es una buena apreciación, se me ocurren varias soluciones a eso:

Me miran muy raro (Donde "muy" es el adverbio) o me miran rarísimamente (en superlativo). Los adjetivos "raro" o "extraño" refieren a una excentricidad. Es decir, a algo que se da o que acontece con poca frecuencia. En términos estadísticos, a algo que vamos a ver pocas veces en una ocasión. Pero admite también el sentido temporal. Supongo que debido a eso se presta a la ambigüedad.

Creo que parte del problema se debe a que para la clarificación debe ser contextualizada. Yo puedo expresar que alguien me mira raro queriendo decir que me mira como si quisiera algo de mí o como si quisiera hacerme daño, por poner un ejemplo. Creo que es porque, en este contexto, lo que pretende decir es que la mirada de los que me miran me transmite confusión.

¿Si usáramos "me miran extrañamente" se prestaría a la misma confusión?

Sobre alto, lo que sucede es que estamos ante homónimos. Una cosa es que yo con alto me refiera a la posición de algo como de gran altura, como en el caso de las aves; (entonces es un adverbio) y otra que yo me refiera a la estatura de alguien.


----------



## jmx

DanielaKlein said:


> Nos sentimos contentos.
> Nos sentimos mejor.
> 
> Al parecer en el primer caso se trata de un adjetivo y en el segundo de un adverbio ¿no?, por lo cual hay que adaptar "contento" en el primer caso.


Para complicar las cosas, estas dos frases son posibles:

_Nos sentimos mejor._  (de "sentirse bien")
_Nos sentimos mejores._ (de "sentirse bueno")


----------



## Kaxgufen

jmx said:


> Para complicar las cosas, estas dos frases son posibles:
> 
> _Nos sentimos mejor._  (de "sentirse bien")
> _Nos sentimos mejores._ (de "sentirse bueno")



Bueno de bondad, no bueno de salud.

Nos sentimos mejores que los del equipo contrario (típico autobombo)

Nos sentimos mejor que los del equipo contrario (a ellos les afectó el clima, o  la altura).


----------



## DanielaKlein

Bufffff.... bueno mi problema es saber cuándo usar un adjetivo y cuándo un adverbio... Sé que adverbios se refieren a acciones como por ejemplo: correr rápidamente. En este caso me parece obvio porque correr es una acción. Pero verbos como mirar o sentir pueden llevar tantos adverbios como adjetivos y no consigo ver esta fina diferencia. 


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> Bufffff.... bueno mi problema es saber cuándo usar un adjetivo y cuándo un adverbio... Sé que adverbios se refieren a acciones como por ejemplo: correr rápidamente. En este caso me parece obvio porque correr es una acción. Pero verbos como mirar o sentir pueden llevar tantos adverbios como adjetivos y no consigo ver esta fina diferencia.


Daniela, también el verbo _correr_ se puede emplear tanto con adverbios como con adjetivos:

La *Africana* _corrió *rápida*_.
La *noticia* _corrió *rápida*_ por la capital.

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

¿Por qué es adjetivo yo no adverbio?
 Entendería el uso del adjetivo si la frase fuera: La Africana es rápida. Pero no entiendo por qué después de correr en tu ejemplo va un adjetivo y no un adverbio.


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

_las aguas bajan turbias = así bajan_​ _murió muy joven = así murió_​ _ella llegó agotada = así llegó_​ _se marcharon tranquilas = así se marcharon_​
_Isabel lo miró _absorta
_Juan regresó _cansado

Este uso se llama '_complemento predicativo subjetivo_ o _de sujeto_'. Echa una ojeada a este enlace de hispanoteca que te pueda ser útil.

Saludos,


----------



## Kaxgufen

A ver:  

Aquí son adverbios,

Diana corrió rápidamente tras el ciclista. (el modo de correr)
Diana corrió rápido tras el ciclista.

Aquí son adjetivos,

Diana, rápida, corrió tras el ciclista (una característica de Diana)
Diana corrió rápida tras el ciclista.

Los adverbios no tienen género, que yo sepa.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Entonces "...corrió rápido" sería un adverbio adjetival y es lo mismo que "corrió rápidamente".


_Los niños duermen  tranquilos.
__El niño duerme tranquilamente.  / Los niños duermen tranquilamente. _Aquí se trata también de un adverbio adjetival y las dos maneras valen, ¿no?

No todos los adverbios funcionan así, sino sólo determinados. ¿Cómo sé qué adverbios pertenecen a esta clase?


¿Y en la frase "Diana corrió rápida tras el ciclista." Se trata de un adjetivo?

Al parecer tengo la opción de elegir de elegir entre las tres variantes: corrió rápidamente, corrió rápido, corrió rápida.


¿Entonces puedo elegir en cada contexto una de las 3 variantes como en este ejemplo? Creo que no será tan fácil.


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

> Entonces "...corrió rápido" sería un adverbio adjetival y es lo mismo que "corrió rápidamente".


Así a secas, sin el contexto, no lo podemos saber. Por ejemplo, en _Juana corrió rápido_ el _rápido_ es adverbio, pero en _Juan corrió rápido_ el _rápido_ puede ser tanto adverbio adjetival (forma corta sin género ni número, equivalente a la forma completa _rápidamente_) como adjetivo (complemento predicativo de sujeto).



> _Los niños duermen  tranquilos.
> __El niño duerme tranquilamente.  / Los niños duermen tranquilamente. _Aquí se trata también de un adverbio adjetival y las dos maneras valen, ¿no?


Aquí no hay ningún adverbio adjetival: en _Los niños duermen  tranquilos_ el _tranquilos_ es adjetivo adverbial en la función del complemento predicativo de sujeto. En los otros dos ejemplos sí se trata de los adverbios "puros".



> ¿Y en la frase "Diana corrió rápida tras el ciclista." Se trata de un adjetivo?


Sí, se trata de un adjetivo adverbial en la función del complemento predicativo de sujeto.

Daniela, ¡tantas preguntas! Lee tú misma los apartados de la NGLE relacionados con los dos temas que planteas aquí, ya que no se pueden aprender todos esas temas en un hilo:

30.3 Adverbios adjetivales; Adjetivos de sentido adverbial a partir 13.4h.

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

Vale,

me tomaré un rato para entenderlo.


Gracias y Saludos,


Daniela


----------

